# Meet Alfred and Arthur!



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I just purchased these two lovely boys and their tanks from Pet-Co last night and this afternoon. My friend came with me today and also bought a red crowntail for herself! They are both deltas, hope you like them. =)

Alfred









Arthur


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!!! Especially Arthur!!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

-gasp- So pretty!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh! Love Arthur! Did you pick out the names randomly, or..?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Arthur is amazing!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE Arthur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## molliefan09 (Sep 21, 2009)

alfred is pretty too!!...i REALLY want a delta!!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I really like Arthur's nice green color, too. I picked their names from an anime series where countries are personified as people..And well, its difficult to explain, but I thought the names fit their personalities. =)


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I thought so! I was gonna ask if you watch Hetalia...but...I got embarassed. Lol. xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Gotta <3 Arthur, LOVE green :-D Though, I think Alfreds expression is just totally adorable! xD

Ooooo, another anime fan! xD I have a Sasuke betta as well ;-)


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

they are soo pretty!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

im obssessed with arthur! omg.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Haha, yes! I do love anime. I think Alfred was a little petrified from his ride home, but he's adjusting well and he's already begged me to feed him, so I gave him a few pellets. I can tell he's going to be a pig. xD

It's so funny that you have a Sasuke betta, too Dragonfish! Sadly, my Sasuke passed away last summer, shortly after his "buddy" Itachi. I also used to have a big fat goldfish named Naruto, haha!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

OH MY GOSH! Absolutely stunning, especially Alfred's green color...it's rare you know!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow, cool! PetCo did have quite a few unusually colored bettas this time. At first, I was going to get a crowntail that was mostly black with some green on him, but I liked Arthur better. They also had a beautiful steel-grey colored one with red on the bottoms of his fins. I would have gotten him too if I had money for another tank..I hope they get more nice colors in in the future. x]


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Ahhh, lucky, if only Smaug would adjust so quickly....hes still having issues and won't eat D: I know its normal, but as his 'Mommy' I want him to eat and not worry me 

:lol: Sasukes my big ol' emo guy who seems to find just about every way around a divider, even when I'm totally positive there is no hole big enough to squeeze through. I'm on the hunt for Itachi and Deidara bettas now too ;-)
Aww, I'm sorry about your Sasuke and Itachi though D: They may be 'just fish', but its definitely hard when they go...

Haha, my Naruto was a guppy  But, he died a while back....and then theres Orochimaru my Angel...:lol:


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Haha, how fun! I'm hoping to find some more Naruto fishies myself, buuut I should hold back for now since I already have 4! Though I'm not sure if Tide is going to make it..He has velvet but seems to be doing better since his treatments.

I eventually want to get a female and name her Sakura..I may breed her one day when I'm more experienced. ^^


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow they're beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

i'm spazzing out a little bit over arthur. you should breed him! :O


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I said whoa! out loud!!! lol They're gawgeous!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum your fish are stunning.


----------

